# Easy and Elegant Shrimp Florentine for Two



## Kayelle (May 19, 2010)

*Elegant Shrimp Florentine for Two

1 10 oz. package frozen chopped spinach, cooked and squeezed till very  dry
1 lb medium raw shrimp, deveined and peeled
2 large cloves of garlic, grated
2 Tbs white wine, or Vermouth, or dry sherry
**2 Tbs. fresh lemon juice*
*a pinch of red pepper flakes, and white pepper

Topping:
3/4 Cup Panko bread crumbs (must be Panko for best results)
1/4 cup fresh finely chopped parsley
4 Tbs. melted butter (I use unsalted)
Paprika for sprinkling on the top

I use two individual casseroles for a lovely presentation, but it could  be done in a 10 inch glass pie plate.

Method:
Use only half of the squeezed dry spinach, and divide evenly into the  individual buttered casseroles. In a bowl, combine the shrimp with the  remaining ingredients, and marinate for no more than 10 min.  Prepare  the Panko bread crumb topping in a separate small bowl, and combine  well.   Evenly divide the shrimp mixture over the spinach, and sprinkle  the Panko topping mixture evenly on each top. Sprinkle each with  Paprika.
Bake in a preheated 400 degree oven for 20 minutes, till the shrimp are  just pink and the topping a golden brown.  I serve this with a side of  parsley steamed Jasmine rice, but it would also be nice with a side of pasta.*
*Enjoy!!

*


----------



## Mimizkitchen (May 19, 2010)

What times dinner???


----------



## Kayelle (May 19, 2010)

Made it for my husbands welcome home dinner last nite, Mimi.
It's one of his five top ten favorites.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 19, 2010)

Lovely Kayelle - thank you!  I make something similar - sometimes with shrimp, sometimes with flounder/sole filets - the only difference being I add some grated/shredded parmesan cheese to the final topping.


----------



## buckytom (May 29, 2010)

wow, this looks delicious, k-l. copied and saved. thanks.

i think i'll try this with shrimp and scallops.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 2, 2010)

Good suggestion, Bucky!!  I picked up a package of little frozen scallops at Trader Joe's today, and going to give it a try.  I love the straight shrimp though.


----------



## mollyanne (Jun 2, 2010)

I hear prices are going up on shrimp around October because of the oilspill in the Gulf and having to outsource...so the time to make this is now! Sounds soo delicious, kayelle.


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jun 2, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> I hear prices are going up on shrimp around October because of the oilspill in the Gulf and having to outsource...so the time to make this is now! Sounds soo delicious, kayelle.



Yes Mollyanne this is a source of frustration for those of us that live on the Gulf... Not only will prices go up (which is not a concern of mine) but the people who will lose their livelyhood... I live in a town that has been voted one of the best beaches in the world, and this will affect everyone... After all who cares that your sand is white powder if your water is black and oily...

I feel for all the restaurant owners, shop owners, hotels and such that will have to try and survive in this already crazy economy...


----------

